
Slack is down - geerlingguy
https://twitter.com/SlackStatus/status/998647599623159808
======
Apocryphon
Proposal: a backup chat system for running buildbots and other Slack
integrations in the event that Slack goes down?

~~~
theandrewbailey
It would be great if there was a decentralized (maybe federated) realtime chat
protocol.

\s

~~~
direction534
Perhaps we could build it on a block chain. Messages on the blockchain.
Perfect.

~~~
theandrewbailey
And wait up to 10 minutes for a ChatCoin transaction to go through? Ain't no
one got time for that!

------
grzm
[https://status.slack.com](https://status.slack.com)

------
bifrost
"Slack is down" is the new "gmail is down"

